
RedHat Dismisses CFO - bitmage
https://www.wraltechwire.com/2019/10/11/red-hat-cfo-dismissed-without-pay-in-connection-with-firms-workplace-standards/
======
Arbalest
Until we get more details about what these workplace standards are, the bigger
news is still that IBM bought them, and Red Hat is showing the picture of
being dismantled.

